# First Diorama Ever Made.



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

First of all I would like to say hi. I am new to this forum. I have been building mostly ww2 fighter planes and with this, is my first diorama, 1:72 scale. It is of a KI-84 Heyate from the 29th Sentai.

Still in the process of painting figurines so this is a figureless diorama, plus it's near impossible to find aircrews at 1:72 scale.

The bamboo pole was made with brass pipe crimped and painted. The flag was made of plastic with heat applied to warp it to simulate movement. 






























Nice to meet you all and comments and criticism are welcome.


Tom


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

I over weathered this plane. I should of researched a bit more to know that the IJN and IJA green paint was known for chipping and not so much the other colors.

Tom


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the flag, nameplate, and the cool wood base. Everything adds to the vintage feel. Great ideas. And the ground cover is just right. Not too much, not too little. My only complaint: More pics of the plane would be awesome. Close-up side view, etc. This build deserves some macro shots. What's here leaves me wishing for more! I'll need to remember the flag heating trick!


----------



## Signal30 (Oct 27, 2012)

kdaracal said:


> I love the flag, nameplate, and the cool wood base. Everything adds to the vintage feel. Great ideas. And the ground cover is just right. Not too much, not too little. My only complaint: More pics of the plane would be awesome. Close-up side view, etc. This build deserves some macro shots. What's here leaves me wishing for more! I'll need to remember the flag heating trick!



Oh I have more of the plane. Please note that this was before I fixed the gas tanks, (they were backwards) and put new "meatballs" on.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Signal30 said:


> Please note that this was before I fixed the gas tanks, (they were backwards)...


Don't you just hate when that happens?

Signal30, I don't think you've over weathered the aircraft. It's true, WWII Jap aircraft were heavily paint chipped.

Over all I think it looks really good.

And weclome aboard!

HAL9001-


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good to me, and I dont think you overdid the weathering either.
You might want to weather the drums/wooden box and tree trunk though


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

That's an outstanding piece of art you did there! 
Just wonderful!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think it looks great! :thumbsup: I think there's plenty of room for "over-weathering" Japanese aircraft in the Pacific theater considering the conditions at some of the bases.

I don't think it's the first diorama ever made, however


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the type of dio that would play well at my local IPMS chapter. Silicon Valley Scale Modeler's


----------



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good- CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

A+ work, I love it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree, over weathering, not sure you did. Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice work sir.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

Excellent !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ....I don't think it's the first diorama ever made, however



I think that might be this one:










:wave:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

This is a beautiful dio and for a first I'd say you did a wonderful job. The foliage looks 'real' and in scale except for maybe the palm leaves. Somehow they look a little bit off but that's not a huge issue.

The main thing I like is that the plane 'is' the center of focus and everything around it makes it shine (weathering aside of course )

Really liked seeing these pics. :thumbsup:

Thanks for posting this!

Regards,
Matt


----------

